# EC @ RFC



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nurse Told Us Its Pretty Painless As They Give U Pain Killers But Ive Seen That In england, scotland They get full sadation?? 

How Was Ur EC @ RFC


Jay x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine wasn't good,if u want me to say anythin more u can private mail me cos last time I said about it openly I got told off!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jaylee

As Jen has said i found it really painful, poor hubby had his hand squeezed that hard.. 

I think im getting sedated at origin, I know the rfc give you light sedation but i think Dr Heasley said that i would be sleeping??

What are your dates for e/c & e/t?

Jen how is Holly?

Jillyhen


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Jillyhen

Holly is doin well thanks,was in hospital last week cos she wasn't well but she's on the mend now!!gettin big  how's all with u?

Jenna xx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

EC 2nd Feb ET 5th feb, I Did See That Origin Do Sedation... Why r the royal sooooo behind wen the rest of the world do sedation eh??


Jay xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

Mine wasn't good either :-/


----------



## Maximom (May 17, 2011)

Jaylee, i definately thought EC was a bit uncomfortable but it wasn't anything I wudnt do again, esp knowing wot the end result cud be. The nurse will keep asking how u are and u can have ur pain meds topped up as much as you like, so dont be shy in asking if you need more. They will count every time they get an egg so listening for that keeps ur mind off the procedure.

The worst bit for me was the recovery...for the following fortnight I cud hardly walk or even stand upright so I had to take some time off work but everyone is different so try not to worry too much hun, enjoy the experience.

Wishing you lots of luck for a bumper harvest of nice healthy eggs.

Keep us all posted on how u get on

Lynn xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Im afraid i also had a horrific experience during mine despite being given the max pain relief.

The three times i was at origin were a walk in the park. When i woke up it was all over. 

I didnt have any discomfort after any et though and apart from being a bit bloated was back to normal straight away, no painkillers or anythin (apart from the bum bullet they give you on the table!)

Everyone seems to have different experiences though and mine mightve been bad as what they thought were ten follies, only one was. The rest were cysts....

Good luck x


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanku so much girls for being honest, Im the type of girls who likes to kno what im in for in advance lol

so far buserelin Nasal spray been ok day 5 today on to injections next wk xxx

Jay xx


----------



## cassie d (Nov 10, 2010)

Horrific  1 st time experience at the Rfc and no eggs collected. 2nd at the Lister clinic London had GA and can honestly say i experienced no pain


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jaylee
Just keep asking them to top up the pain relief.
I was a bit shocked when reading thru the info at origin that hubby isnt allowed in the room for e/c.. 1st thoughts where whose hand will i squeeze but apparantly im getting the lovely sleepy stuff  
Jillyhen


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Jaylee, 

I had my EC at RFC on 13 September and was really so so nervous about it!! I had myself ready for something horrendous, i think when i went into the room and seen the Dr and 3 nurses that really freeked me out, it was quite uncomfortable but everytime the Dr the went to piere needle in she told me to push into my bottom, the nurse beside me was really nice and kept give me more meds.  Overall i wasnt to bad it was just the next day was quite painful when going to sit down or stand up so take it easy.  Good Luck x  

Jillyhen - i see from your post DH is not allowed in for EC at Origin - i cant believe this, i wonder would he be allowed in until we got settled in room?? More worried about this now.  

J x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Journey,

I had asked the nurse if hubby could come in, she replied there would be enough in the room with the dr's,nurses and embrologist.. Im now sure he can be there while you get settled.

Jillyhen


----------



## Irish Daffodil (Aug 13, 2010)

Journey & Jilly

When I was at Origin they took me through to get ready for ec and the room is quite small (the recovery part has space for 2 or 3 ladies and off that is where you get ec done). The anaethetist and nurse had a chat about what happens then they took me through. Once I was up on the bed and had confirmed all my details again, I had the first injection and promptly closed my eyes. I have to say the anaethetist I had was fab (I asked him to give me as much meds as he could) and I slept through (didn't feel a thing), when they woke me up after and walked me back to my chair DH was waiting there. I told them I was nervous and they were lovely about reassuring me and I didn't have to wait long between being taken from the waiting room and getting ec started. 

Not looking forward to ec at RFC but I hope that helps you about Origin.

IrishD


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks so much IrishD appreciate that, made me more a ease!! 

J x


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Ladies,
I just read through this thread & Ive got to say I'm freaking out now        
I thought it would be ok, just slightly uncomfortable like a smear but now I'm not so sure


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks irish d,

For the girls at the rfc, just keep asking the nurse to top up the meds..

Jillyhen


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just For Anyone Reading This In Future


Ive Just Had EC At RFC And Everything Went Fine Just A Little Uncomfortable But Diffinitly Not Sore..


Jay xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jaylee

I didnt realise that you where up so soon for e/c.

How did things go?

Jillyhen


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Jillyhen

It Went Well We Had 6 Follies With 6 Eggs All 6 Were Mature Enough To Be ICSI'D And 4 Became Beautiful Little Baby Embryo's We Have Transfer On Sunday All Being Well xx


How R U Getting On With Origin??

Jay x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw that brill news..

Im up on tuesday for my ist scan, not sure what the craic is as my af is still playing up..

Good luckfor e/t in the morning.

Jillyhen x


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Aww Jilly Sorry To Hear AF Has Gone AWOL,    She Arrives Very Soon For You xx

Jay xx


----------

